# Advice on growing in shed next to house



## AudiLove (May 12, 2009)

Hello to all. My question is I want to grow in my shed. roughly 20ft long, 8 ft wide and 6ft tall. It has been insulated, sheet rocked and has electrical power with closing door. My setup would be 400 hps, foxfarm happyfrog soil,botainical nutes. i have a king kush and trainwreck fem seeds. I just want to grow enough for me. After reading that some people stay away from sheds I am worried that my setup and plan is not sound. This shed is ideal it isn't just for my weed i also have some of my yard tools and storage in the front part the back end has shelves and a work counter put in by the previous owner who used it as his hobby shop for rc cars I guess. left mounted fan for me and lots of high foilage trees during spring and summer so that you cannot see the entrance from my neighbors view I have 7 ft fence except on one side. And she is putting in 10 ft privacy shrubs along te fence line. my only neighbor worry is the one directly behind me. Lights on during late night always has blinds 1/4 raised and just odd old couple. So what do you guys think. I have the grow light and just brought out the mini ac for summer heat plus and stand alone hepa/charcoal filter from the house. I haven't grown since i was a kid and advice is welcome. I need to be discrete but i want them to see the lights to think I am just growing herbs and tomatoes wich is all that is under the lights right now. I think if I don't act suspicious i can sneak the plants into the mix and once it warms up and the herbs and tomatoes take off they can be moved outside. This is truly not just for the weed i wanted to get a jump on some good herbs and vegi's also. Well I hope this makes sense.


----------



## jcdws602 (May 12, 2009)

I have security cams setup with night vision just in case.Not too expensive 'bout 150 bucks and I CAN KEEP AN eye on my shed anytime.


----------



## jm30 (May 12, 2009)

Right on man! That sounds like an ideal setup. I would get some inline duct fans from home depot for intake and exhaust. You could always frame out a box inside the shed to make it a little stealthier. There are lots of different things you could do with that space. Use you imagination and read everything you can on this site. Don't hesitate to ask lots of questions. Good luck. Nice strains btw. Peace


----------



## AudiLove (May 12, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> I have security cams setup with night vision just in case.Not too expensive 'bout 150 bucks and I CAN KEEP AN eye on my shed anytime.



Thanks for the advice I have a home security system, lots of weapons and flood lights. I am more worried about smell and those weird neighbors. I did two bagseed one turned male and I got paranoid when cops came to a domestic call on neighbors and got rid of the other one. This is the typical upper middle class neighborhood where the neighbors give me vegi's from their gardens so I Think that seeing me with garden stuff will not arouse any suspicions. Advice welcomed.


----------



## jm30 (May 12, 2009)

Carbon Filter incorporated into your exhaust fan. You could even do the exhaust through the floor if your concerned about a vent showing out the side or roof. Endless possibilties. It helps that I'm a contractor. Peace.


----------



## AudiLove (May 12, 2009)

jm30 said:


> Carbon Filter incorporated into your exhaust fan. You could even do the exhaust through the floor if your concerned about a vent showing out the side or roof. Endless possibilties. It helps that I'm a contractor. Peace.


I was thinking of that. here are some pics hopefully of what I am working with. Tear it up with advice. I am thinking of getting panda film to make a divide and I need to get the smell thing figured out asap cause i just started germing two plants today. Sorry everything is so messy I need to clean it up.





http://i43.tinypic.com
/14o1tlj.jpg


----------



## AudiLove (May 12, 2009)

Sorry about the size of the pics. Those trees in the picture grow 6-7 ft during the summer bitches to trim but make wonderfull cover I have them in the front of my fence also next to the back of the shed. I didn't want to put mylar everywhere cause when i open the door it would look like the sun coming out. Also the table that the plants currently sit on will be unscrewed and used for a platform when the plants start stretching during flowering. It is still in rough stages right now need some experienced advice on how to make this go well.


----------



## SCORPIO13 (May 12, 2009)

you could hang a curtain on the inside of the door so when you open it the light does not beam lout of it. Also search the DIY threads for carbon filter. That should help you out for the smell.


----------



## AudiLove (May 12, 2009)

Yes I am thinking of hanging panda film so that it blocks the light when I open the door. I need to get the smell thing figured out, I am apprehensive about these filter systems knowing my luck I will screw it up. I am thinking that since I only will have two plants that some of that smell neutralizer might be a better alternative and then I want to go over the drywall with flat white paint. I also like the idea of venting it through the floor so that the heat exchange works in my favor by keeping the floor warmer. how much does trainwreck and kings kush smell while flowering??


----------



## boston george 54 (May 12, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/150887-new-grow-room-pictures-almost.html

cheak it out 

may be quite a bit more then what you are looking for but a great setup in a shed about same size as yours


----------



## AudiLove (May 12, 2009)

boston george 54 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/150887-new-grow-room-pictures-almost.html
> 
> cheak it out
> 
> may be quite a bit more then what you are looking for but a great setup in a shed about same size as yours


holy shit that is money! Awesome job well thought out. For me I am looking a little smaller hobby size I guess. But there is some great ideas and I am going to bookmark it for future reference.


----------



## d0iscar3u (May 13, 2009)

if i was you id invest ina better door something thats sturdy you dont want someone breaking in finding your stash and stealing it you dont wanna call the cops about that kind of thing  smell shouldnt be a problem if you have the right size carbon filter for the job


----------



## jcdws602 (May 13, 2009)

Carbon filter plus ozone generator combine might do the trick if your really worried about smell,http://www.sea-of-green.com/titan-ozone-generator.html


----------



## AudiLove (May 13, 2009)

jcdws602 said:


> Carbon filter plus ozone generator combine might do the trick if your really worried about smell,http://www.sea-of-green.com/titan-ozone-generator.html


So these ozone makers really work?? What is everyones experience with them? And thanks for all the advice people.


----------



## jm30 (May 13, 2009)

When you open the door everything is in plain view. I would definately frame out a small area and sheath it with some kind of paneling. Plywood, sheetrock, beadboard, loam, something. Anything so that if for some reason anyone got a glimpse behind your door all they see is gardening tools etc.. You said you're only doing 2 plants at a time right? If you lived near me I'd build it for ya.


----------



## dhhbomb (May 13, 2009)

well i am doing something very simular growing in a shed in the back but definately build a sealed grow box inside the shed either with 2x4 and panda film or buy a premade system like this one 
http://www.growlightexpress.com/grow-enclosures-tents-32/sun-hut-silver-xxl-4x8-144.html
this the largest definately cheaper to build one but yea get a carbon filter and then a ozone generator outside of the grow box but inside the shed and make sure u have fans for ventiation good luck


----------



## AudiLove (May 13, 2009)

I am definately going to put up panda film and also I dismantled the table so that now i can either move the lights or the table piece to desired height. Now all my electrical outlets quit working tested no juice sucks have to run a cord inside cause outside outlet not working and tried all the breakers. When it rains it pours i guess.


----------



## Scottg1389 (Jan 21, 2022)

Is your next door neighbor an old lady in a bungalow?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 21, 2022)

Scottg1389 said:


> Is your next door neighbor an old lady in a bungalow?


OP is dead


----------



## conor c (Jan 21, 2022)

If ur lights off temps may dip lower than ud like id get a oil heater and a spare timer for it unless where u stays pretty warm of course


----------



## conor c (Jan 21, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> OP is dead


Probably i only just spotted this is old lol


----------



## Scottg1389 (Jan 21, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> OP is dead


Jesus this is years old. My bad


----------



## Killaki (Jan 21, 2022)

Scottg1389 said:


> Is your next door neighbor an old lady in a bungalow?


I always love coming in these super old threads and seeing what people are resurrecting. These types where no one has posted in for a decade are one of my favorites.


----------



## Scottg1389 (Jan 21, 2022)

Crazy I didnt realise it was from 2008.


----------

